

Ask HN: best startup swag? - richardpenner

We're having our first company outing shortly and I'd like to get everybody some great swag. What's the best swag you've seen recently?
======
YoAdrian
Mark Cuban's 12 Rules for Startups

<http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/222524>

10\. Never buy swag. A sure sign of failure for a startup is when someone
sends me logo-embroidered polo shirts. If your people are at shows and in
public, it's okay to buy for your own employees, but if you really think
people are going to wear your branded polo when they're out and about, you are
mistaken and have no idea how to spend your money.

~~~
davidmspi
Hm, I disagree with that statement. You could give away functional swag. For
example, a startup building a web browser for tablets could give away winter
special material winter gloves that you can wear while still using the touch
screen interface.

